# Water filling up window well



## pb2 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi,

I've been a homeowner for the past 2 years, and twice in the past 2 weeks one of our two basement window wells has filled up with water during heavy downpours and poured into the basement.

I went out there today to take a look at the well and I have to admit - I'm confused about how basement window well drainage is supposed to work. Here's what I found:

- There is a lot of soil, mulch, and rocks in the window well. I used a shovel to try to clear most of this away (trying to leave the rocks, but they're pretty mixed in with everything else)

- There's some sort of a grated drain in the window well. After removing the grate, I stuck a snake down into the drain. It went down the entire length of the snake (which I assume is 25 feet). To show you how little I know, I didn't realize window wells have drains! I also noticed that there was visible pooled water in the drain.

- The other window well is 6 feet away from this window well and it looked pretty dry. This makes me think that doing something with the slope and/or covering the window well won't really help.

- After cleaning the grate up a bit I turned the hose on to see if water drained better. Looked like it was draining a bit, but then it started to pool again.

- I have not noticed an issue with water coming in through this window in the past. 

I have no idea what to do or how to deal with this issue. Is there something I can do to fix this issue myself? If I should hire someone to help, what kind of person should I look up?

Thanks,
PB


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Typically the is a perimeter footing drain that runs into the sump pump--the window well drains should be connected to that with a T---

Depending on the age of the house--that perimeter drain could be black corrugated tubing or terracotta clay piping.

You have one of the following problems-- 

Bad connection--no T--just a hole on the lateral line with the vertical one pushed in--to far--

Lateral line clogged

Lateral line collapsed

Lateral line has a belly--low place---


----------



## pb2 (Oct 6, 2009)

We definitely don't have a sump pump and I can't find any place this is draining to. 

I shoved a garden hose down there, and probably got a good 15-20 feet in before I hit any resistance. Afterwards I ran water through the hose. It took about 15 seconds to bubble up to the top and within a minute or two it was starting to pool in the window well. After turning the hose off, it took about a minute for it to all flow down the drain.

After I pulled the garden hose out, I noticed that the water level in the drain was just below the grate.

Can I fix something like this myself? If it involves digging deep into the yard, that's probably something that is beyond me....


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

pb2 said:


> - Is there something I can do to fix this issue myself?


.....


----------



## pb2 (Oct 6, 2009)

tony.g said:


> .....


Hey, why are spying on me - that's exactly what my basement looks like!


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

Google Earth! :laughing:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Your complaining about getting rain? I know a lot of people that would love to have your rain........

Oh....your problem.....

Get a longer snake....chances are you have a blockage towards the end. 

See if you can find where the drain comes out. My inlaws had a drain for their yard that dumped into the street....it never occured to them to check the grate at the street.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

why not buy a cheap plastic window well cover and keep most of the water and DEBRIS out in the first place


----------



## LVDIY (Mar 28, 2011)

Even though it sounds like you might have a clog in your drain since it fills up really fast, don't forget to check your gutters and other sources that could cause excessive amounts of water to run into your well.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You have an underground drainage system---how old is the house?

A plumber with proper equipment might be able to rod out that line---


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

have a look at this video. http://ca.search.yahoo.com/search;_...iage pictures&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-715-s&rd=r1


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

How does THAT MUCH rain get into the window well to start with. Does it rain into it or run into it? Is it a full egress window well or just the smaller small window window well?

B


----------



## matooz (Jul 29, 2012)

I have the same issue with water filling the window well during heavy rain. I'm not to knowledgeable on window wells etc. If I take the stone etc out is there a visable drain or grate that I can see or axcess to see if its clogged or plugged as someone mentioned about putting a hose down there and flushing it out?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I have to believe the well is filling up from groundwater, not from the rain. Fix the drain line as mentioned earlier and it won't be able to fill up.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

matooz said:


> I have the same issue with water filling the window well during heavy rain. I'm not to knowledgeable on window wells etc. If I take the stone etc out is there a visable drain or grate that I can see or axcess to see if its clogged or plugged as someone mentioned about putting a hose down there and flushing it out?



There should be a vertical drain pipe that Ts into the lateral drains that run around the foundation.

Dig out the window well enough to find the pipe--Usually 3"--

It might be filled with gravel-missing cover? If so a vacuum rigged up to a length of 2" plastic pipe might help--or a length of 3/4" conduit with the tip smashed flat and bent--to grab rocks should help?

If all else fails--remove the window well and start digging.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

this should help:


----------



## Ameri-Dry Guy (Jun 14, 2012)

*Sounds like it's time for a professional*

Hi PB, 


You definitely need to have a professional waterproofing company look at this issue. With what you have described you will need a better window well drain in order to keep draining properly. http://www.ameri-dry.com


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

epson said:


> this should help:


Nice drawing!
My window wells never had a drain so when they did fill up they leaked through the window into the basement (down wall into drain channel around perimeter of basement floor into a sump pump. Pump pumped it out of the house about 12" and the system recycled itself!
I extended the sump discharge 20' away; still had some water in well. Builder wanted to drill a hole in foundation to drain the window well into the house and into sump pump. Not my idea of keeping water out!
I finally installed a drain in well that goes out downhill about 15'.
This only works if you've room to pitch your drains away from the house. Otherwise you'll have to do as suggested and connect to your foundation perimeter system if you have one. If not, water flows downhill; install whatever you need to get it downhill.


----------

